# Christmas Wish



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi my name is Bill Gates (a.k.a. Santa Clause) and I am going to buy you ANY two sections in Utah. Which two do you want?

I'm taking the two sections just below Lost Creek, this way I can fish the creek and shoot some nice deer and elk!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good choice. But I'd get two sections just a little further down the creek and you can have turkeys too.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Goblin Valley

Uintas


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats a creepy area in my opinion, from that town of Croydon to Lost Creek. Id take some of that fertile land along the Weber river, around the res's.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Give me the Aquarius Plateau- I'd let some of you on- really I would.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will take fairview canyon and fish lake. If I get a third choice it would be the gorge. Obvious reasons great fishing, bolth lakes and rivers and atv riding areas. Plus they are far enough from SLC people will not make the drive.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Snow canyon Up the narrows of causey resevoir. Secluded, small river with native fish, beaver dams that attract ducks, and big game. To bad its owned by DLL.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a tough tough question. I'll take Koosharem, otter creek, and fish lake area.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll take Navajo Lake and Yankee Meadows reservoir!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Being greedy like I am, I'll take Mt Dutton and Boulder areas, great hunting for deer/elk/antelope/turkey/bear, and great fly water.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I only need 1 area: Boulder
All you guys can fight over the rest of the state.
Pro, You can't have the Boulder. I get it


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hockey said:


> I only need 1 area: Boulder
> All you guys can fight over the rest of the state.
> Pro, You can't have the Boulder. I get it


Like heck you do, I called for it FIRST!!!!

Have you had any luck on the cow hunt yet?


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

School x-mas program kept us in town yesterday, won't be able to get down there until 1/4-6
Will call and pick your brain when it gets closer


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hockey said:


> School x-mas program kept us in town yesterday, won't be able to get down there until 1/4-6
> Will call and pick your brain when it gets closer


Sounds good. They should be moving down with all the snow expected between now and then.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Boulders, and the Uintas


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Currant Creek and Lake Mary


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Lynn Reservoir and the Valley just south. All private , but thats what I'd take.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I only want *all* the Tribal Lands.............


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> I only want *all* the Tribal Lands.............


Sorry, you only get Skull Valley. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > I only want *all* the Tribal Lands.............
> ...


I'll be rich !!!!!! Hope the smell doesn't come your way !!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Wind always blows south out there, Dugway may complain though.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Wind always blows south out there, Dugway may complain though.


I believe you mean 'from the south' don't you ?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

No, since the whole valley "sucks", it 'blows' south if you are on the north end, and it 'blows' "from the south" if you are on the south end. 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I would take Alpine and kick all of the rich people out.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> I would take Alpine and kick all of the rich people out.


That is only one place, how about you take Park City too.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry Gentlemen- I called the Aquarius Plateau first. So the Boulders are mine- look else where.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Sorry Gentlemen- I called the Aquarius Plateau first. So the Boulders are mine- look else where.


You must not know me, or you wouldn't call me a gentleman! :? 
Fine, I'll take the Henries and Dutton! 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If I could have any two areas of Utah.... Hmmm. thats easy. I would take northern and southern Utah. Let see why were at it I would also take western Wyoming and Montana. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I was actually referring to one section being one square mile (my national forest maps break up the land into square 1 mile "sections"), but hey, shoot for the stars!!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Uncle Billy, good to hear from you!

I'll take downtown Salt Lake City, after collecting "rents", I'll buy up half of Montana this year and decide about what to buy next year.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, in that case, I'll take the square mile (including any waters within) around Echo Lake in the Uintas and 1 square mile of land (and all waters within) a certain area west of Woodruff. :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Give me all the uintas and the bookcliffs


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Give me all the uintas and the bookcliffs


You can't have them all, I already have *all* the Tribals Lands... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Maybe you can have the North Slope....


----------



## ifishutah (Dec 20, 2007)

I call Pelican and Jordanelle, but I immediatley get to ban waterskiing, unless i'm involved!


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

i would take stawberry area and the uintas


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elkbudy said:


> i would take stawberry area and the uintas


Again...I have *all* Tribal Lands...and 'soon'.... Strawberry will owned, once again, by The Tribal Lands.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

